# Per Miss



## free (18 Ottobre 2014)

...forse ci casca, chissà

ciao


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

messaggio degno di Radio Londra


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> messaggio degno di Radio Londra



sai che osservando meglio mi sta venendo l'atroce sospetto che la trappola sia già scattata?:unhappy:

boh non me ne intendo


----------



## Stark72 (18 Ottobre 2014)

free ha detto:


> sai che osservando meglio mi sta venendo l'atroce sospetto che la trappola sia già scattata?:unhappy:
> 
> boh non me ne intendo


infatti è scattata, il cuore è già acchiappato


----------



## free (18 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> infatti è scattata, il cuore è già acchiappato



annamo bene:unhappy:...la mia intenzione era di intrappolare la miss, che pasticcio


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> annamo bene:unhappy:...la mia intenzione era di intrappolare la miss, che pasticcio


mica ho capito come vuoi che la interpreti sta cosa  ciao bella mia


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2014)

ciao, non puoi scrivere

ti sono rimaste le ditine nella trappola per caso??


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao, non puoi scrivere
> 
> ti sono rimaste le ditine nella trappola per caso??


non posso nemmeno mandarti un messaggio..ma che ne so....


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2014)

aò!

non puoi


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

L'hanno mandata nell'Essex a zappa' la terra.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> L'hanno mandata nell'Essex a zappa' la terra.


mai in essex...mai


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2014)

Comunque mi manca quel soldo de cacio 

Ma mi raccomando acqua in bocca ... anche se ... mi sa che è tardi


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Comunque mi manca quel soldo de cacio
> 
> Ma mi raccomando acqua in bocca ... anche se ... mi sa che è tardi


mi mancavi pure tu....ma non posso scrivertelooo


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

Chi sarà il nuovo utente "caciottina"?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Chi sarà il nuovo utente "caciottina"?


boh


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> boh


Madonna, ma che sei tornata davvero?

Mo' me ne vado.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Madonna, ma che sei tornata davvero?
> 
> Mo' me ne vado.


no ceercavo free e l ho trovata


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> no *ceercavo free* e l ho trovata


Eh si, tempo fa era andata a zappare pure lei.

Come stai?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Dicembre 2014)

welcome back!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Eh si, tempo fa era andata a zappare pure lei.
> 
> Come stai?


eh lo so, infatti non ci siamo beccate per un pelo...
molto bene grazie, tu?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> welcome back!


ciao occhi


----------



## Nicka (2 Dicembre 2014)

Soldina!!!! :inlove:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> ciao occhi


farti riabilitare il vecchio utente no? o è un ritorno temporaneo?


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> eh lo so, infatti non ci siamo beccate per un pelo...
> molto bene grazie, tu?


Io uguale a prima.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Dicembre 2014)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> farti riabilitare il vecchio utente no? o è un ritorno temporaneo?


eh, ho chiesto ma non ho ancora ricevuto risposta... ho cercato di metterne uno che lasciasse intendere che sono io...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2014)

bentornata


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> farti riabilitare il vecchio utente no? o è un ritorno temporaneo?


Tanto sempre formaggio è, più che altro al posto suo avrei approfittato per cambiare nick. Mo' so finite tutte le caciotte.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Tanto sempre formaggio è, più che altro al posto suo avrei approfittato per cambiare nick. Mo' so finite tutte le caciotte.


infatti....ma perche senno quante caciotte esistono?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> infatti....ma perche senno quante caciotte esistono?



Bella! :inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bella! :inlove:


  ciao


----------



## rewindmee (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> boh


Aho, ma fanno entra' tutti qua... 

Bentornata


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> infatti....ma perche senno quante caciotte esistono?


Boh, non mangio formaggio, o quasi.

Ma tutti ad aspettare te qui? Non farti influenzare dai sentimentalismi, resta a Londra.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Boh, non mangio formaggio, o quasi.
> 
> Ma tutti ad aspettare te qui? Non farti influenzare dai sentimentalismi, resta a Londra.


chissemove....
non voglio tornare, infatti e' un momento un po cosi. perche quello vuole tornare io no...ah...mi sono fatta i capelli viola!


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> chissemove....
> non voglio tornare, infatti e' un momento un po cosi. perche quello vuole tornare io no...*ah...mi sono fatta i capelli viola!*


Oh Gesù, lo sapevo che qualcosa avevi combinato. Sembravi troppo "normale".


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> mi mancavi pure tu....ma non posso scrivertelooo


topolinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
ciao!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> chissemove....
> non voglio tornare, infatti e' un momento un po cosi. perche quello vuole tornare io no...ah...mi sono fatta i capelli viola!


Ciao!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Oh Gesù, lo sapevo che qualcosa avevi combinato. Sembravi troppo "normale".



aspetta! non sai...sono passata al nature....vivo in modo naturale da due mesi quasi... non ho ancora visto i risultati della cosa....e prima che tu lo chieda la tinta era supernaturale...nemmeno i parabeni che non so manco che sono...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> topolinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
> ciao!





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ciao!


ciao


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> aspetta! non sai...sono passata al nature....vivo in modo naturale da due mesi quasi... non ho ancora visto i risultati della cosa....e prima che tu lo chieda la tinta era supernaturale...nemmeno i parabeni che non so manco che sono...


Ti hanno tinto coi colori a cera?

Ma proprio viola? Ti prepari per capodanno?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ti hanno tinto coi colori a cera?
> 
> Ma proprio viola? Ti prepari per capodanno?


ahahahah no volevo fare lo shatush ma non sono capace e ho fatto un pastrocchio e cosi pare che ho la ricrescita viola e il resto super nero...ahahahah un obbrobbrio pero la mia guida naturale dice di aspettare prima di ritingere


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> ahahahah no volevo fare lo shatush ma non sono capace e ho fatto un pastrocchio e cosi pare che ho la ricrescita viola e il resto super nero...ahahahah un obbrobbrio pero la mia guida naturale dice di aspettare prima di ritingere


Che dire, sei inconfondibilmente tu.

Ma la guida è cartacea o in carne ed ossa?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Che dire, sei inconfondibilmente tu.
> 
> Ma la guida è cartacea o in carne ed ossa?


sono io stessa la mia guida, non mi fido piu di nessuno  carta o ossa che sia , e io si sa, sono fatta d amore per cui...


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2014)

in pratica la cancellazione vale quanto le idee politiche di mastella.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica la cancellazione vale quanto le idee politiche di mastella.


piu o meno


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> sono io stessa la mia guida, non mi fido piu di nessuno  carta o ossa che sia , e io si sa, sono fatta d amore per cui...


Finchè non cominci a parlare da sola va tutto bene.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Finchè non cominci a parlare da sola va tutto bene.


ma se ho iniziato a fare quello prima di parlare a mia madre.... e devo dire che non io e me non abbiamo mai avuto grandi problemi di comunicazione


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica la cancellazione vale quanto le idee politiche di mastella.


Se non provi non potrai mai sapere.


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma se ho iniziato a fare quello prima di parlare a mia madre.... e devo dire che non io e me non abbiamo mai avuto grandi problemi di comunicazione


Little Miss, abbi pazienza, che io mentre eri via mi sono un po' rincoglionito....ma che cazzo hai detto?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Little Miss, abbi pazienza, che io mentre eri via mi sono un po' rincoglionito....ma che cazzo hai detto?


che da mooo che parlo da sola


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> che da mooo che parlo da sola


 Credimi, qua ci mancavi solo tu.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Credimi, qua ci mancavi solo tu.


Ma ti diro....mi sembra tutto piu tranquillo, no?


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma ti diro....mi sembra tutto piu tranquillo, no?


sì lo è 

bentornata,ma non ho capito se devo accorparti i vecchi nick o se vuoi tenere questo.

ormai dovresti aver anche superato lo sbarramento dei neofiti,quindi ora anche la messaggistica privata dovresti avercela abilitata.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì lo è
> 
> bentornata,ma non ho capito se devo accorparti i vecchi nick o se vuoi tenere questo.
> 
> ormai dovresti aver anche superato lo sbarramento dei neofiti,quindi ora anche la messaggistica privata dovresti avercela abilitata.


grazie, no sto bene caciottina..cmq l importante e' che si capisce che sono io...non volevo entrare di soppiatto


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> grazie, no sto bene caciottina..cmq l importante e' che si capisce che sono io...non volevo entrare di soppiatto


tranquilla chè tu 6 inconfondibile


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tranquilla chè tu 6 inconfondibile


 grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> grazie, no sto bene caciottina..cmq l importante e' che si capisce che sono io...non volevo entrare di soppiatto


ma de che? Come se Moira Orfei potesse entrare in convento senza essere notata.
Non ti volevo dire che sei una babb... ehm , che assomigli alla Moira, eh? Era un esempio forte per dirti che la tua personalità è inconfondibile, provolina.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma de che? Come se Moira Orfei potesse entrare in convento senza essere notata.
> Non ti volevo dire che sei una babb... ehm , che assomigli alla Moira, eh? Era un esempio forte per dirti che la tua personalità è inconfondibile, provolina.


:inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> grazie, no sto bene caciottina..cmq l importante e' che si capisce che sono io...non volevo entrare di soppiatto



allora sei tu veramente! come stai?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora sei tu veramente! come stai?


certo che sono io 
tutto bene tu?


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> mi mancavi pure tu....ma non posso scrivertelooo


 sarà contento pure ultimo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> certo che sono io
> tutto bene tu?



io molto bene...sono assai contenta di rileggerti :up:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io molto bene...sono assai contenta di rileggerti :up:


io ancora di piu...sarai felice dei miei capelli viola, anzi la mia ricrescita viola....e le doppie punte che anzi...sono quadruple


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> sarà contento pure ultimo


Lo sono eccome..!

:calcioulisci la bocca quando parli nel 3D della mia figliolosa.


PS: JON, prendo per solo ed esclusivamente affetto tutti sti bla bla bla con caciottina, nun c'è provà. Stoppate..!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> io ancora di piu...sarai felice dei miei capelli viola, anzi la mia ricrescita viola....e le doppie punte che anzi...sono quadruple




 fantastici! io ho guadagnato l'apelido da capoeirista grazie alla mia mèches verde :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> fantastici! io ho guadagnato l'apelido da capoeirista grazie alla mia mèches verde :carneval:


ma che fantastici, in poche parole speravo che lontana da qui sarei diventata matura e piu figa che mai, invece mi sono incessata una cifra...ahahahaha per non parlare di INQUARTATA....prendi nota ragazza....48.5 kg, da 43.2 in due mesi....
guarda, sbavo cioccolata e sudo strutto pero sto bene 

una sola meches? verde? ganzissima,,,,su uno sfondo? erano arancioni?


----------



## sienne (2 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

bentornata ... 


non parlare di chili presi ... sono divenuta un palloncino :unhappy:
in un certo senso, più figa ancora ... 


sienne


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2014)

osti che tamarre:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> osti che tamarre:singleeye:


no free mia adorata me sembro troppo una pankabestia, alla mia eta poi..... 
mi manca solo la cellulosi e sono apposto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma che fantastici, in poche parole speravo che lontana da qui sarei diventata matura e piu figa che mai, invece mi sono incessata una cifra...ahahahaha per non parlare di INQUARTATA....prendi nota ragazza....48.5 kg, da 43.2 in due mesi....
> guarda, sbavo cioccolata e sudo strutto *però sto bene*
> 
> una sola meches? verde? ganzissima,,,,su uno sfondo? erano arancioni?


questa è l'unica cosa l'importante! figa lo eri, lo sei e lo rimarrai 
colore di base scuro, grande mèches verdeazzurra e piccola mèches fucsia


----------



## Hellseven (2 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bentornata ...
> 
> ...


:up::umiledue:


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma che fantastici, in poche parole speravo che lontana da qui sarei diventata matura e piu figa che mai, invece mi sono incessata una cifra...ahahahaha per non parlare di INQUARTATA....prendi nota ragazza....48.5 kg, da 43.2 in due mesi....*
> guarda, sbavo cioccolata e sudo strutto pero sto bene*
> 
> *una sola meches? verde? ganzissima,,,,su uno sfondo? erano arancioni?*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (2 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :up::umiledue:



Ciao

:rotfl: ... 



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa è l'unica cosa l'importante! figa lo eri, lo sei e lo rimarrai
> colore di base scuro, grande mèches verdeazzurra e piccola mèches fucsia


ammazza fighissimi...meta interisti e meta che non si sa.....
super:up:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma che fantastici, in poche parole speravo che lontana da qui sarei diventata matura e piu figa che mai, invece mi sono incessata una cifra...ahahahaha per non parlare di INQUARTATA....prendi nota ragazza....48.5 kg, da 43.2 in due mesi....
> guarda, sbavo cioccolata e sudo strutto pero sto bene
> 
> *una sola meches? verde? ganzissima,,,,su uno sfondo? erano arancioni?*


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo sono eccome..!
> 
> :calcioulisci la bocca quando parli nel 3D della mia figliolosa.
> 
> ...


Tranquillo, sono innocuo.

Tu invece dov'eri finito? A fa due cannoli?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ho paura della risposta della Matraini.


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho paura della risposta della Matraini.


Occhio che quella mena ...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Tranquillo, sono innocuo.
> 
> Tu invece dov'eri finito? A fa due cannoli?



Eventualmente a mangiarli. 

Credimi... sono incontenibile nel cibo. :singleeye: Nei dolci soprattutto. Pensa che circa trenta minuti fa un pasticcino è andato giù come il burro.. e, quasi tutti i pomeriggi.....Era soltanto un pasticcino con panna e nutella, soltanto.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Occhio che quella mena ...


lo so lo so... ( tu com'è che lo sai)?


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eventualmente a mangiarli.
> 
> Credimi... sono incontenibile nel cibo. :singleeye: Nei dolci soprattutto. Pensa che circa trenta minuti fa un pasticcino è andato giù come il burro.. e, quasi tutti i pomeriggi.....Era soltanto un pasticcino con panna e nutella, soltanto.


A chi lo dici, solo che io faccia astinenza. Salvo poi quando mi vengono i 5 minuti.


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lo so lo so... ( tu com'è che lo sai)?


Ero a Milano al raduno ... in incognito


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> A chi lo dici, solo che io faccia astinenza. Salvo poi quando mi vengono i 5 minuti.



Avrai i tuoi buoni motivi per fare astinenza.

Ecco, io di quei 5 minuti parlavo, li dedico giornalmente al dolce:singleeye: 

Mi sono scordato di scriverti che ieri sera una bella fetta di torta mariage è stata fatta fuori.  

Tralasciamo la pizza con peperoni salsiccia e cipolla.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ero a Milano al raduno ... in incognito


Impermeabile e nulla sotto?


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Impermeabile e nulla sotto?


No il mio solito outfit ... doppio petto impeccabile


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No il mio solito outfit ... doppio petto impeccabile



Ti credo. Ma sotto sempre il nulla. :up::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No il mio solito outfit ... *doppio petto impeccabile*


gnummy ...slurp


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

Tutto molto bello.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto molto bello.


E tutto molto trash.


----------



## sienne (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto molto bello.



OK ... 

:risata:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> OK ...
> 
> :risata:


m'aspettavo di peggio


----------



## zadig (2 Dicembre 2014)

abbelllaaaaaaaa! 
Bentornata Miss!


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> abbelllaaaaaaaa!
> Bentornata Miss!


eccolooooooooo oddio ti cercavo ti aspettavooooo!!! ciao mio caro


----------



## drusilla (2 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao! Lo sapevo che saresti tornata![emoji2] anche se l'incazzatura ti è durata un po eh[emoji41] sono contenta


----------



## drusilla (2 Dicembre 2014)

E Principessa? Le andrebbe di tornare? Dai che il 13 ci raduniamo a Roma[emoji2]


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ciao! Lo sapevo che saresti tornata![emoji2] anche se l'incazzatura ti è durata un po eh[emoji41] sono contenta


ma non era tanto incazzata, stavo preparandomi per l inverno, ho messo su la ciccia e adesso posso tenere botta a tutti i colpi


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Dicembre 2014)

ciao Missssss! che piacere!
 Ohi, allora davvero sto postaccio merita che ritorni a tempo (quasi) pieno...:carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ciao Missssss! che piacere!
> Ohi, allora davvero sto postaccio merita che ritorni a tempo (quasi) pieno...:carneval:


lasciafare...e' un bel posto...siamo noi che siamo....strani , a volte 
ciao bello mio.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> lasciafare...e' un bel posto...siamo noi che siamo....strani , a volte
> ciao bello mio.


Quoto.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma non era tanto incazzata, stavo preparandomi per l inverno, ho messo su la ciccia e adesso posso tenere botta a tutti i colpi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Mi fai morire, bella caciottina !


----------



## zadig (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> eccolooooooooo oddio ti cercavo ti aspettavooooo!!! ciao mio caro


avevo chiesto di te a Nicka... mi sei mancata tanto!

Poi ti aggiorno su notizie feline


----------



## zadig (2 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ciao! Lo sapevo che saresti tornata![emoji2] anche se l'incazzatura ti è durata un po eh[emoji41] sono contenta


oh ma chi è sta gnocca in avatar?


----------



## drusilla (2 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> oh ma chi è sta gnocca in avatar?


Non io [emoji12] Susy Sarandon da giovane


----------



## zadig (2 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non io [emoji12] Susy Sarandon da giovane


ah, meno male... sennò ero obbligato a mandarti l'mp tacchinatorio modello 534/bis!


----------



## drusilla (2 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non io [emoji12] Susy Sarandon da giovane


Mo ho capito donani lo tolgo[emoji17]


----------



## zadig (2 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Mo ho capito donani lo tolgo[emoji17]


e perchè?


----------



## drusilla (2 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ah, meno male... sennò ero obbligato a mandarti l'mp tacchinatorio modello 534/bis!


Azz adesso il modello lo voglio vedere assolutamente! Fa finta che sono io un attimo[emoji2]


----------



## zadig (2 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Azz adesso il modello lo voglio vedere assolutamente! Fa finta che sono io un attimo[emoji2]


eh ma devo prima inventarlo...


----------



## drusilla (2 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> e perchè?


Fra chi crede sia io e chi crede io sia meglio [emoji12] mi sono già  stufata


----------



## Hellseven (2 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non io [emoji12] *Susy Sarandon *da giovane


Attrice preferita o forte somiglianza?
E se attrice preferita, in quale ruolo ti è più piaciuta?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

Caciotta ti sono mancato? Onesta.


----------



## Palladiano (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto molto bello.


Devo conoscerti.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caciotta ti sono mancato? Onesta.


Si certo che mi sei mancato.  Io sono sempre onesta


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> avevo chiesto di te a Nicka... mi sei mancata tanto!
> 
> Poi ti aggiorno su notizie feline


Anche tu mi sei mancato!! Avevo detto a nicka di salutarti. Ci prendiamo un coffe sotto natale?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Si certo che mi sei mancato.  Io sono sempre onesta


Bella roba.


----------



## drusilla (2 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Attrice preferita o forte somiglianza?
> E se attrice preferita, in quale ruolo ti è più piaciuta?


Certa somiglianza protratta negli anni[emoji2] ma lei è brava brava!  Da giovane in Pretty baby, poi in Thelma e Louise e in Dead man walking. Non ho visto tutti i suoi film. Poi strepitosa nel ruolo di insegnante pedofila in carcere in un film demenziale con adam sandler


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Devo conoscerti.


Chi non dovrebbe.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella roba.


Per niente guarda...vorrei raccontarti mille cose ma nn ti dirò nulla...solo che mi sono incessata...na vitaccia da ste parti...li tutto regolare?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Per niente guarda...vorrei raccontarti mille cose ma nn ti dirò nulla...solo che mi sono incessata...na vitaccia da ste parti...li tutto regolare?


Puoi dire a Zadig che non andasti via per "colpa" mia, che pazzo di dolore e col cuore in fiamme se la prese con moi?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Puoi dire a Zadig che non andasti via per "colpa" mia, che pazzo di dolore e col cuore in fiamme se la prese con moi?


Nahh sei adulto e te la vedi tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Nahh sei adulto e te la vedi tu.


Manderesti in galera un innocente?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Manderesti in galera un innocente?


Se sei te a mani basse. Vuoi molleggiare sulla mia ciccia? Nn è una cosa porca....è un modo di dire


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Se sei te a mani basse. Vuoi molleggiare sulla mia ciccia? Nn è una cosa porca....è un modo di dire


E cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E cosa vuol dire?


Che quellp che scriverai o dirai di terribile su di me non mi toccherà perche ho messo grammi e grammi di ciccia tra di noi....non puoi piu niente.  È finita.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Che quellp che scriverai o dirai di terribile su di me non mi toccherà perche ho messo grammi e grammi di ciccia tra di noi....non puoi piu niente.  È finita.


Ma non ho ma scritto nulla di terribile su di te.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ho ma scritto nulla di terribile su di te.


Of course


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Of course


Ma che sei svalvolata è vero, mica è terribile. Cioè lo è pure ma in un altro senso. E mo' sei svalvolata e pure chiappardona.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che sei svalvolata è vero, mica è terribile. Cioè lo è pure ma in un altro senso. E mo' sei svalvolata e pure chiappardona.


Ahahah è vero verissimo...sto mettendo su il culo da adulta...troppo forte....meglio ho rimorchiato un americanino niente male da quando mi sono venute le.forme dei grabdi ...peccato che è piccolino...24 anni...mannaggia...nn ha nemmeno la barba...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ahahah è vero verissimo...sto mettendo su il culo da adulta...troppo forte....meglio ho rimorchiato un americanino niente male da quando mi sono venute le.forme dei grabdi ...peccato che è piccolino...24 anni...mannaggia...nn ha nemmeno la barba...


Ma perchè col tuo fidanzato vi siete lasciati?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè col tuo fidanzato vi siete lasciati?


Ma certo che no.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma certo che no.


Ecco. A parte che non lo molleresti manco se te prendesse a fucilate, ma allora che è sto "peccato che è piccolino ha ventiquattr'anni"?  Te ne ha ventisette. Capirai.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco. A parte che non lo molleresti manco se te prendesse a fucilate, ma allora che è sto "peccato che è piccolino ha ventiquattr'anni"?  Te ne ha ventisette. Capirai.


Mo corteggia...pet me va bene cosi...amo il mio ragazzo....ma fa piacere essere corteggiata... 
Tutto qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Mo corteggia...pet me va bene cosi...amo il mio ragazzo....ma fa piacere essere corteggiata...
> Tutto qui.


Vai via.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai via.


Eh mo nn posso senno sembra che me ne sono andata per te....aspetta...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Eh mo nn posso senno sembra che me ne sono andata per te....aspetta...


Che poi com'è il culo da adulta? Cioè tipo il culone di Minni?


----------



## Flavia (2 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> mica ho capito come vuoi che la interpreti sta cosa  ciao bella mia


ciao Caciottina
ben tornata


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi com'è il culo da adulta? Cioè tipo il culone di Minni?


Un bel culo tondeggiante....
non so come è quello di minni. Molto probs un bel culo
avevo letto male la domadna cmq.. il.peccato è che è carino...bellino proprio


----------



## Alessandra (3 Dicembre 2014)

*Miss Caciottina*

Ciao bella 
bentornata! un piacere rileggerti


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Dicembre 2014)

Bentornata  speriamo torni anche Principessa!


----------



## Palladiano (3 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Bentornata  speriamo torni anche Principessa!


A me costei ha dato un rosso per un mio suggerimento in un 3D sull'impatto per la pizza. 
Ancora non ci posso pensare


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> A me costei ha dato un rosso per un mio suggerimento in un 3D sull'impatto per la pizza.
> Ancora non ci posso pensare


Se mi fai vedere il post magari ti dico pure se te lo sei meritato o meno.


----------



## disincantata (4 Dicembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se mi fai vedere il post magari ti dico pure se te lo sei meritato o meno.



Su certi rossi inutile fare commenti. Io ne ho preso uno per aver quotato un altro, si :rotflarlava di figli!


----------

